
TeleSUR English Removed from Facebook for the Second Time - Jerry2
https://www.telesurtv.net/english/news/TeleSUR-English-Removed-From-Facebook-for-the-Second-Time-20180813-0009.html
======
emodendroket
This is exactly what critics were warning would happen once we started
deleting pages on the basis that their political content was somehow Russia-
adjacent.

